

Analysis: Why politicians don't just say what they mean - josho
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/why-politicians-and-academics-don-t-just-say-what-they-mean-1.2618268

======
josho
It's a problem not limited to politicians. Startups often use a lot of jargon
to sound further along than they currently are. So, I thought this would be a
helpful reminder to focus on clarity in our writing.

